# Yikes!  Decidedly not family friendly fare



## clifffaith (Sep 16, 2016)

We are in Bass Lake (Yosemite) for a few days, arrived last night. This morning I was flipping through TV stations, and holy cow there were two hard core porn channels. Reported it to the manager who was mortified and has tried to get the cable company to fix it, apparently with no luck over six hours later. Don't know if he has checked to see if other units have the same issue and/or whether any warnings were issued to families with kids (my concern). On the up side, we are not supposed to have HBO either and watched three movies last night and plan to watch one tonight unless they finally get it blocked. They gave us two free DVD rentals as an apology. And it is official, I am now a stuffy old lady, because all I could say to the piercings, tattoos, and shaved naughty bits was YUCK!


----------



## presley (Sep 17, 2016)

Be sure to include that in your survey that you get by email after your stay.


----------

